# Dog walker 'permanently and catastrophically' disfigured in bloodthirsty attack by 2 dogs



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 29, 2022)

A lawsuit was filed on Wednesday after a 22-year-old college student after being horribly attacked by several dogs last month.

According to Brooker Law of Dallas, Jaqueline Durand was mauled by two dogs and left "permanently and catastrophically disfigured."

The lawsuit says that Durand, a University of Texas at Dallas student, was hired by Dr. Justin Bishop and his wife Ashley to care for the couple's dogs while they were out of town. 

On Dec. 23, Durand went to the couple's home. She had just opened the front door to walk Lucy, a German shepherd mix breed, and Bender, a mixed-breed pit bull, according to the lawsuit. The animals were not in kennels and she was immediately violently attacked. 


“The dogs knocked Jacqueline off balance, causing her to fall and drop her cell phone. Then, the dogs violently attacked her head and face — mauling her catastrophically. The dogs were so violent and bloodthirsty that they pulled all of Jacqueline’s clothes off, including her blue jeans,” according to NBC News who were citing the lawsuit.

The dogs tore off and ate her ears and most of her face below her eyes, according the lawsuit. They also left hundreds of puncture wounds all over the woman's body. 

It was just one day before her 22nd birthday. 

According to NBC News, Durand had previously met the dogs when she discussed the job with Ashley Bishop. 

The Bishops were aware their pets had violent tendencies, the lawsuit said, and the dogs were out of the kennels they were usually kept in. The lawsuit cited a sign by the Bishops’ home entrance that read: “Crazy Dogs. Please Don’t Knock or Ring the Bell. Call or Text Instead.” The sign also urged visitors to leave packages by the door, according to the lawsuit.

Durand remains hospitalized, having undergone multiple reconstructive surgeries with many more to go. She recently took to social media to thank everyone for the support she's received since the attack.

_"I am so blessed to be surrounded by so much love and support as I go through this hard time in my life. Thank you everyone who is supporting and loving me every step of the way since the beginning! I am making good progress every sin_

The dogs were captured and placed in the care of the City of Coppell before a municipal judge decided this month that both animals should be euthanized, according to NBC Dallas-Fort Worth.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m posting this because I know a lot of people, especially college students, who are doing dog walking for a little extra money Through sites like Rover.com. I’ve heard a few potentially bad stories that ended up alright but started off the same way this one did: owners who know their dogs are aggressive but still get someone to come over and walk the dog, thinking everything will be ok.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 29, 2022)

And then the owners are pure trash putting the dogs in that situation knowing they can’t handle them when they should have never attempted to hire a dog walking service in the first place.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 30, 2022)

This is absolutely horrific. I can't understand why the owners thought this was a good idea. You warn people to not even ring your door bell, but you thought it was okay for this girl to walk into your house with these demons loose.


----------



## nysister (Jan 30, 2022)

That poor girl.

What did they do with these dogs to trigger this behavior?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 31, 2022)

This is really sad. I mean, I came in here thinking maybe SHE triggered the dogs WHILE ALREADY out on the walk.
Nope, she barely got her foot in the door and the demons attacked. So sad.


----------



## Kanky (Jan 31, 2022)

This is awful and the dog owners should be charged criminally. Their insurance settling a lawsuit isn’t enough for something like this.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^Exactly. I was thinking these cases need to incur something along the lines of reckless endangerment and animal cruelty.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 2, 2022)

I can’t imagine how horrifying that situation was for her. That family needs to be behind bars for training their dolls like that and putting her in that situation intentionally.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 18, 2022)

Was on youtube today and saw this update from a few weeks ago.  I can't imagine ... 

Warning - Graphic


----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 18, 2022)

There's a lady near us that was attacked by two dogs. Tgey tore both her arms off and another recently where the dog killed its owner but they don't know what happened.
People need to be more responsible with dog ownership especially if you don't have time for them or just wanna keep them tied up in the yard.  Owning a dog, especially powerful ones is more than feeding them and giving them water.  
When you know you have a problem dog that needs trying most people don't want to pay so as long as the dog is nice to the family tgey ignore the danger signs.  
This poor girl, I can't imagind.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 18, 2022)

I didn't watch the video. Did anything happen to the couple that owned the dogs? I'm guessing the dogs were put down.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 18, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I didn't watch the video. Did anything happen to the couple that owned the dogs? I'm guessing the dogs were put down.


They showed the couple being interviewed by police - they haven't apologized nor have they paid her. The dogs were put down.

There's also police footage from when they attempted to enter the house while the victim was still in there and the dogs weren't allowing the cops in.

It's actually a really good news report and they spend a lot of time talking to the victim. She's pretty amazing and still would like to work with dogs.


----------



## nysister (May 18, 2022)

Oh that poor baby. Her face. She is so wonderfully brave. Wow.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 18, 2022)

I can’t even believe that the owners haven’t even issued an apology to her. How can they be so heartless after their action caused her to be so disfigured and traumatized. They should be in prison and pay her for the pain and suffering. They haven’t even paid her for her showing up that day!

And one of the owners is supposedly a Dr., I wonder doctor in what? If he sees patients, I hope they see this and never seek him out for services again.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 20, 2022)

I’m really happy her boyfriend is sticking with her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 20, 2022)

fluffyforever said:


> I can’t even believe that the owners haven’t even issued an apology to her. How can they be so heartless after their action caused her to be so disfigured and traumatized. They should be in prison and pay her for the pain and suffering. They haven’t even paid her for her showing up that day!
> 
> And one of the owners is supposedly a Dr., I wonder doctor in what? If he sees patients, I hope they see this and never seek him out for services again.


I'm sure they're trying to let the lawyers handle it and have been advised to not say anything that sounds like an admission of guilt but they're 100% guilty. Not sure how an attorney is going to work that out when the fault is completely theirs.


----------



## GeMnEye (Jun 10, 2022)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 13, 2022)

More than 800 bites on her body. I am just speechless. Bless this young woman. She is a lesson in survival and courage.


----------

